# Bluetooth streaming



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've tried several of the latest aosp builds with my wireless beats and I'm having a difficult time getting it to work. Audio will stop playing phone starts hanging up to an eventual reboot, tried various kernels as well.

Any suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

There's a known issue with running an AOSP based build vs a TW build with bluetooth. What all different ones have you tried?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i was aware that there was an issue, then issue got resolved but i'm getting mixed results, wanted to see what others were experiencing, I'm now on masta's latest CM10 nightly, and so far so good, we'll see tomorrow when I hit up the gym.


----------



## jayzi44 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have had NO issues running the latest Liquid Smooth ROM, my bluetooth stays connected and streams perfectly! I am very pleased with this build as bluetooth streaming was the deal breaker for me!


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

jayzi44 said:


> I have had NO issues running the latest Liquid Smooth ROM, my bluetooth stays connected and streams perfectly! I am very pleased with this build as bluetooth streaming was the deal breaker for me!


That's because with liquid they did some audio reverts to fix that. IE they reverted back to bluetooth stuff from 4.1.1 to get it working vs the new setup that 4.2.1 comes with.


----------

